# Angelafish's Plantet Tank Journal



## Angelafish (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi all! 
Well, I've recently jumped into the world of running a planted tank... and it hasn't been too easy so far! I'm a self-named "Plant Noob" and am doing my best to figure out how this all works. Seeing as I keep starting threads about plants in the Planted Tank part of the forum, I thought I might as well start a journal thread, since the threads I've started already definitely won't be the end of my "plant worries"!

Here are my other threads:

Just got my plants, wondering what they are, and what kind of algae they have all over them... (looks like blue-green algae! )
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=280922

And here's wondering what I can do to help them grow better... due to the advice here I started adding fertilizer and changed my lighting to 6500K...
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=285514

Things are better, but still not happy with how my plants are looking, that is, some are not a nice color, and others have unexplained spots. Debating whether or not to go full-out NPT? Also, blue-green algae has traded places with hair algae... ugh.
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=288785

I've decided that the best way to go is with some eco complete, as I've read a lot about (and seen pictures of) the really nice effect it has on plant health. It's in the mail right now, and scheduled to be delivered tomorrow... I can't wait! Really excited to put it in, and see how the plants like it. 

Meanwhile, I'm stuck with blobs of hair algae all over everything! Looks like I'll be spending some time cleaning it out tomorrow... honestly, it looks like everything is coated in green steel wool...! Yuck. 

I've put my latest pictures... but between then and now there's a LOT more algae in there . I've read (a page called 'James' Planted Tank - Algae Guide) that this stuff is caused by not enough CO2 and nutrients. Now... my plants have been pearling a bit over the last few days - perhaps this all means that there are too many plants in relation to fauna (1 betta, 1 mystery snail)? 
In any case, perhaps I should look into adding some CO2 and more nutrients... I already dose some Seachem Flourish, .5 mL for 5.5 gal.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Your plants look nice. I hope you're able to get rid of the hair algae.


----------



## Angelafish (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks!  Me too... Algae is such a pain in the neck, but the plants are definitely pretty enough to make it worth the trouble to keep them!


----------



## Angelafish (Dec 28, 2012)

Well, just finished a water change... but before doing that I spent a while picking out as much of the algae I could, and trying to brush it off the plants. It made such a mess that I had to first do a 50% change, directly followed by a 25% change. But, now the tank looks nice again, at least for now! I doubt it will take very long for all that algae to grow back lol...

Same as last time I did a water change, there are some tiny little 'critters' swimming around... whatever they are, Theo loves chasing them around, and they generally wind up as betta snacks.

We'll see how things go from here! May consider doing a blackout to take care of the hair algae, if (or when, haha) it comes back.

Still waiting for my substrate to come in the mail! (Never thought I'd be so excited about a bag of rocks, haha)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That's why I don't want real plants. I don't like little creepy crawlies. Eeeuuwww.


----------



## Angelafish (Dec 28, 2012)

Hahaha I know, right? Gross!  I was pretty freaked out when I first saw them, too... but I guess if they're harmless, I like my plants enough to put up with them!
I just hope Theo doesn't get jealous, now that he's not the only fantastic thing about my tank anymore haha.


----------



## Angelafish (Dec 28, 2012)

All right!!! So I put my eco-complete in yesterday, and I have to say, it's really cool! It looks very nice- I thought it was going to be just black, but there's a subtle mix of colors in there, and everyone's right: it makes all the other colors in the tank glow.

I thought that castle in there was taking up too much space as well as blocking light, so I got a smaller hidey-hole thing to put in (sorry, Theo, I know that was your favorite ). AND I saw in one of the tanks at the store a whole bunch of nice looking plants so I got one. It was labeled as water wisteria, and I suppose that's what it is (although I don't always trust their labels haha). Anyway, it looks pretty and adds another shade of green to my tank.

Oh my goodness, though! I can't believe how much my rotala have grown OVERNIGHT since I put in the new substrate!  They're growing bright green leaves (not red...  ) which are noticeably bigger than the leaves which grew when the gravel was in there (yay!). Thank goodness, the crypts and the dwarf sag have not melted, which I thought they would. And, so far, no noticeable algae growth (although I will expect some sooner rather than later). 

In short- I'm soooo excited about how my tank looks now! I've practically been staring at it all day.  This isn't too good of a picture, but you get the idea.


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh it looks really nice now  good job


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice job on the tank!


----------



## Angelafish (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks! I really hope it stays that way!  Thank goodness, the crypts still haven't melted, and the rotala is growing like CRAZY.  I'm going to have that rotala jungle pretty soon, I think... 

The wisteria, I'm not really sure what to do with it, or what it is supposed to do/look like, so for now, I'm just gonna wait and see what happens! I really like the different shade of green next to the other plants. 

One of the sags was pearling yesterday evening too, hope that's a good sign! 
And so far, no algae... *fingers crossed*

Maybe later I'll put in a photo 'timeline' to track my tank's progress over the last year... it really has changed a lot since I first got it! Hee hee to think I started out just wanting a fish and a really simple, low-maintenance tank... 

PS only just noticed my thread is called a "planteT tank journal" hahaha darn typos!


----------



## Angelafish (Dec 28, 2012)

Ah well, today was a pretty busy day so I didn't get around to posting pics (oh well...). Maybe I'll have time tomorrow. But anyway, so far so good here! The wisteria must have grown a little because it's now breaking the surface of the water, where it was just 'close' before. I guess I'm going to have to figure out how to trim it, sooner rather than later! The larger of the sags was pearling a steady stream of bubbles all day  It's kinda fun to watch! And relaxing too.

And just thought I'd mention: I just realized that yesterday marked 10 months since I brought Theo home  So happy he's doing so well.


----------



## Angelafish (Dec 28, 2012)

Ok so I went back and found some pics showing the transformation which Theo's hangout has undergone since I got him...  It has definitely changed quite a bit! 

I put them all in an album Here: http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=14370

It was really fun for me to see these. I remember when I first got Theo, I was really worried I wouldn't be able to keep him alive, but he's doing so nicely now! AND has a beautiful 5.5 gallon tank full of live plants.  
I am just so proud of this tank now! 
Next step? Try to grow out these plants! And I don't think that will take too long, either- the wisteria and rotala are growing so quickly.  Can't wait to see where this ends up!


----------



## Angelafish (Dec 28, 2012)

Ok, so today I decided it was time to trim plants... the wisteria had grown about an inch above the surface, and some of the rotala was touching the top too. The wisteria has filled out a little bit, that is, the leaves are not clamped down as much as when I first put it in. I'm a bit curious as to why the rotala is growing green instead of red, as it had been doing before. Ah well, it still looks nice, and is still growing, so I'm happy.

Unfortunately, it looks as though the hair algae is thinking of making a comeback...  not sure what my plan of action is going to be. I'm considering either lessening the amount of time for the light (doing 10 hrs right now) or doing water changes more frequently (been aiming for once a week, 50%).

Anyway, here's a pic of the trimmed plants... This tank is going to be so full of plants very soon, I think.


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

It looks great! the plants are really starting to grow in well


----------



## Angelafish (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks a lot!  I'm so happy with how they're doing so far! 
Funny thing is, I was never really one to keep plants of any kind; not really blessed with a green thumb, you know. This is indeed the person who somehow managed to kill a mint bush...
But I'm just ecstatic that these plants are doing so great, and I get a big smile every time a new leaf pops out!  Aquarium keeping has been such a joy


----------



## Angelafish (Dec 28, 2012)

Well, it was a good day for plants!  Everything's still looking good - noticed a few new leaves on the sags and the green crypt. (The red one's not doing much though... wonder why?) 

Anyhow, there was a bit of sad news today... My mystery snail (named 'Jack' by one of the kids in my summer camp  ) shuffled off his mortal coil this afternoon.  I thought he hadn't been acting quite right lately, but nothing really specific I can point to. He was pretty big, so it could have just been because he was old... or maybe the liquid fertilizer I started to put in didn't agree with him? Can't imagine why it would, but I'm not sure. In any case, he will be missed! 

I guess I need to find Theo another tank mate...


----------



## Angelafish (Dec 28, 2012)

Awww I'm so bummed today...  Not only did I lose my favorite snail yesterday but this morning I went to change the water in my 55 gal goldfish/koi tank, and one of my koi was dead...  And I have no idea why. The temperature was fine, they've been getting fed, and the water change was only overdue by a day... Ugh.  At least his tank buddies are ok. He was getting pretty big (a little over 6 inches), and of course I assumed I'd have to rehome him soon, to a friend who has a pond... but it's really sad to have to say goodbye this way.  Not happy. Poor fish...


----------



## Angelafish (Dec 28, 2012)

On the upside, the plants are still doing great. Several of them are bubbling away. It's really cool to track the growth... every time the light comes on it's like I'm looking at different plants! 

Aaaand - there is what looks to be a tiiiiiiny new leaf on my red crypt... YAY!  That plant has done virtually nothing since I got it.

I think Theo really does like these plants. It's a lot of fun to watch him interact with them. Apparently, he gets a lot of fun out of squeezing under the sag and crypt leaves. Do fish play Limbo? haha


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry about your koi and your snail.


----------

